# changing my ways



## Bellzy (Feb 27, 2012)

where i work now for a renovation company we fiber tape and hot mud everything for the first coat then two coats of cgc extra light. Im going out on my own this spring and would like to change it up. Thinking of going to paper everywhere instead and vinyl beads. Although the fibafuse and mud set beads look pretty nice any thoughts?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bellzy said:


> Although the fibafuse and mud set beads look pretty nice any thoughts?


Nailed it on the head with this combo!!!
This is what I do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Bellzy said:


> Thinking of going to paper everywhere instead and vinyl beads.


Nothing wrong with that - thousands of others do it that way. :w00t:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Bellzy said:


> where i work now for a renovation company we fiber tape and hot mud everything for the first coat then two coats of cgc extra light. Im going out on my own this spring and would like to change it up. Thinking of going to paper everywhere instead and vinyl beads. Although the fibafuse and mud set beads look pretty nice any thoughts?


I went from ap and paper tape too mesh and durabond then ap and fibafuse and added some box tools as well ...very happy I did :thumbup:still thinking about the vinyl change on my outside corners...good luck going out on your own!


----------



## Bellzy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks guys really appreciate the advice. How about mud the local lumber yard only stocks CGC extra light and the green all purpose. We've just been using the extra light but the first coat was 90 with mesh. Can I carry on with the extra light for puting on the tapes and coating joints and beads? Or make the switch to the green all purpose they could probably order some of the red CGC.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bellzy said:


> Thanks guys really appreciate the advice. How about mud the local lumber yard only stocks CGC extra light and the green all purpose. We've just been using the extra light but the first coat was 90 with mesh. Can I carry on with the extra light for puting on the tapes and coating joints and beads? Or make the switch to the green all purpose they could probably order some of the red CGC.


Green you should only use to tape, maybe first coat on bead at most.

I don't even really read what the boxes say anymore, but is the CGC extra lite in a red or blue box.

Red is the all purpose, you can use it for everything, tape, coat skim,,, But if it's your NAME on the job, use the green to install tapes or bead, or add some glue to the red mud.

Blue (heard they were going to stop making it) is a topping/skimming mud only.

There is that machine mud too, but Moose boy can explain his love of that slow drying, soft sanding yukkie mud:whistling2:


----------



## Bellzy (Feb 27, 2012)

Good to know thanks for the advise. just trying to get a plan figured out before I start. trying to cover all my Bases don't feel like a bunch of
Headaches right out the gate.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

catdod said:


> agree with your idea. more taping and tools are good for job.
> 
> also if interested in metal stud & track & wall trim & ceiling furring channels, just contact with us. cnebp.com


You must be a supplier of retarder as well, cause you just aren' t getting it. GO THE F__K AWAY!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> You must be a supplier of retarder as well, cause you just aren' t getting it. GO THE F__K AWAY!!!


 I agree..:yes: But I would really like to hear what this guy has to say! [ In English] http://www.panelrey.com/home.html


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Bellzy said:


> Good to know thanks for the advise. just trying to get a plan figured out before I start. trying to cover all my Bases don't feel like a bunch of
> Headaches right out the gate.


Throw a 1/2 bucket of green lid in a bag of 90 mixed up, smooth like butter!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> Throw a 1/2 bucket of green lid in a bag of 90 mixed up, smooth like butter!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 what brand of 90?


----------

